# 12 Yr old Maggie Has Tumor



## RLM (May 20, 2012)

We found out about 5 months ago that our Maggie had a tumor in her breast. The Vet convinced us to not biopsy or operate, just to enjoy her, and that if it was malignant we would know, if not, she could live who knows how long. 
Now she is obviously in pain, but I am not sure it is from the tumor and it possibly spreading, ( it has not gotten any bigger), or her hip displaysia. She is really struggling getting up and down. The Vet gave her Tramadol for pain. Some nights she sleeps very sound beside my bed, but some nights, like last night, she was breathing heavy, and could not get comfortable, and walked around the bedroom looking for a place to lay down, not in her soft bed. Her eyes look droopy, but I think that could be from pain meds. 
Anyway, we are taking her in Monday for a chest x ray and blood work to see if she has fluid in lungs ( I dont think so), etc. 
Just wondering if anyone else has had a Golden with a breast tumor that was not malignant. I found it giving her a bath one day, it is round and flat, about the size of a Silver dollar. Laying on that side doesn't seem to bother her either, another reason I am thinking her pain is more from the hips than the tumor. She has slowed down a lot when I walk her just up the driveway and back. 
I know it is a matter of time, but I want to make sure she is not suffering. I plan to put her on the Cosequin I just read about here on the forum. 
I read one lady post, 'when it is time for her to go, she will let you know." I shed a tear when I read that, but knowing Maggie, she wouldn't want me to worry about her so I believe that is true. 
Thank you for any words of wisdom. 
Ron


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Ron, if the Tramadol alone isn't managing her pain, you can safely give her an NSAID with the Tramadol (that's a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drug which your vet will need to prescribe) for added relief. Personally, if my vet discouraged me from getting a biopsy on a tumor, I'd be switching vets. It's one thing to say "I wouldn't treat this type of cancer in an older dog", but entirely another not to even find out if she has cancer. I hope you find some answers to what ails your old gold, and I hope you can manage her pain well.


----------



## RLM (May 20, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the advice. I agree totally regarding the Vet. He reached under her, felt it, and said, yep, that's a tumor. Talk about beside manner??.... If she has much time left after Monday, I will be switching. There are two in the practice, and this one is the bad one. The other Vet is very good. I appreciate your thoughts. I lost another Golden years ago, and while we loved her, she was never as close to my kids and me especially as Maggie. Man's best friend doesn't even come close to describing how close I am with Maggie. But that's the way Golden's are, perfect!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

So sorry you are having to deal with this and sorry you were treated so poorly. This is a time when you and Maggie need the most support. Unfortunately it does not sound like you were treated with compassion.
I would look for another vet that might be willing to assist you in controlling Maggie's pain.
Sending healing thoughts for you and Maggie.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Caesar struggled with hip dysplasia pretty bad like so many Goldens do. At 10 I thought it was all over for him. But then my vet suggested Duramaxx. It was incredible, it gave him almost 3 more wonderful years with me. 

It will not do anything for a tumor, but the hips became manageable. You might consider it. (Sorry about the cold vet) 

Pat


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry you're heading down this road, it is never easy. I have two 11 year olds, and I have found monthly adequan injections greatly help their arthritis. Not sure if it would help the hips. I live in High Point, and go to the vet who treats all the golden rescues for TGRR, they are very good IMO, if you need another vet. They are off route 68, north of Bryan Blvd. I wish many more memory making days. PM me if you need someone to talk to, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear about Maggie and how you were treated by her Vet. If you have other available clinics in your area, I'd get a second opinion and possibly make a switch of Vets. Your girl deserves better care during her Golden years and definitely more compassion.

My bridge boy was on Tramodol and I also gave him Duramax with MSM as well as my current goldens.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree with everybody that said to put her on additional pain meds and to get a second opinion. Tramadol is probably what is making her droppy eyed. There are a lot of good NSAIDS out there to put her on for her hip pain. For glucosamine/chondroitin supplements Cosequin is a good start. Go for the Cosequin DS or Cosequin DS plus MSM. A fish oil supplement would also help, ist has anti-inflammatory properties. 
You do need to find out if her mammary tumor is cancer though. I would recommend doing blood work for sure to see how well all her organ functions are etc.. If all her bloodwork looks good, you might want to consider having the tumor removed and biopsied. At least you know then and can take it from there. 
Good luck, keep us updated if you can, please.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi RLM.  I am so sorry to hear about Maggie and truly hope that the diagnosis was wrong. I would definitely get a second opinion, if I were you.

I'm in Greensboro as well--and use Greensboro Vets (On High Point Rd) and just recently took our lab to Banfield (In Petsmart over by Lawndale) because it was after hours for regular vet and she had a really good limp due to a broken toe nail. Was VERY pleased with them and will go back to them for more routine in the future, I was so pleased with them. Great bedside manner from both the tech and the vet --and my lab was much more relaxed with them than she typically is at the vet.

I haven't been in the area too terribly long--and for a while, I would take my dogs back to Sanford (my hometown) for routine vet visits because I liked them so much! lol. One of the best horse vets I've ever used has gone "small animal" in Sanford--I wish I was still there, as I would use her in a heartbeat. 

Please keep us posted on your sweet girl. I will keep you all in my thoughts.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sending you hugs and prayers that her discomfort can be resolved.

I agree with all the other advice. I would switch vets REGARDLESS of how much time is left. If the time is going to be short, you REALLY NEED a vet who can comfort you and your girl. All of this is hard enough as it is.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear Maggie's not well. I think you should get another opinion and change vets. Many Goldens live to 15 or so these days with good care. And I think you need someone kinder to you. Good luck to you and Maggie.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending my prayers for Maggie.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry that you're going thru all of this with your girl Maggie and also were given the news by such a terrible vet. Praying that the dx was wrong and that your girl has more time ahead that is free of pain.


----------



## RLM (May 20, 2012)

Thank you to all who replied. Not only are Golden's loving and have big hearts, but their Mom and Dad's do too!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

So sorry about your sweet Maggie.

There is nothing harder.

Sending lots of prayers

Victoria


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

RLM said:


> Thank you to all who replied. Not only are Golden's loving and have big hearts, but their Mom and Dad's do too!


Golden people are the best! Please keep us posted on Maggie and know we're here for emotional support, any time.


----------



## Chance Benjamin (Jan 28, 2012)

Best of wishes today! Chance is on Tramadol and it has never made him seem droopy-eyed and he gets it 2-3 times a day...depending on whether he is sore or not. When we are swimming I give it to him more often. Prayers for you guys!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How was the vet visit? Hope you have good news only to report.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am sending good thoughts for your family and Maggie. You are right goldens are the best and golden mom's and dad's have learned what love and kindness is from their goldens. Having the support of golden owners is, without a doubt, what gets us through tough times.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry about your Maggie's HD and tumor. I don't undestand the vet not doing an an aspriation biopsy at least. My Honey has a lumb under her "arm", one at the intersection of her ribs on her chest and one on down her her stomache. My vet does the checking on them every few months and so far, alsway fatty cells, no cancer cells in any of them. BUT she did have a mast cell turmor removed her leg 3 years ago this month, so lumps scare me. 

Honey is pushing 11, if not so already (adopted back in 2002, full grown, heartworm positive).I do now goldens seem to get lots of fatty lumps and bumps with age. Hoping that is the way it is with your Maggie.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for Maggie.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Wondering if there's any update on Maggie?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I, too, was wondering how Maggie is doing. Please update as when you can, RLM.


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

checking in on Maggie today as well.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Checking in on Maggie, I hope she is doing well.


----------

